# Broadheads / Epek?



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I ended up using my last three Epek broadheads this year. I had one miss, and then ended up killing my cow which required two shots, ruining all three of my Epek heads.

I put on some old (never used) fixed blades and shot at my target, and they flew well. So, now I'm trying to decide where to go from here for next year.

I wish there were still some Epek heads out there. I have absolutely loved those heads. I've killed 5 elk with them. Does anyone have some they'd like to get rid of?

Do I switch to another expandable head? I hate forking over a lot of money for heads, and it seems expandable heads keep getting more and more expensive.

Or do I go back to the fixed blades? I switched originally because I could not get fixed blades to fly the same as my practice tips. But this new bow has the fixed blades flying nearly identical to the practice / Epek tips. Maybe i just go back to the standard Cabelas 3 blade fixed?


Open up. Let me have it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rage Extreme 2.3


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Personally, I prefer mechanical broadhead. In 18 years I've never had any fail to open like some have. I used to hunt in whitetail country where we could kill up to 8 deer a year and unlimited pigs so I have shot a lot of pointy sticks through furry things. I also prefer mechanicals without rubber bands. How many times have I had to reach up and push some Rage back under the bands during a stalk. So my preferred broadhead are NAP spitfires and Grim Reapers. Both use different blade retention systems but hold well without rubber bands. They are also very sturdy and can easily be reused with replacement blades. The kill quickly and efficiently. In fact nearly every broadhead kills effectively when shot through the vitals so you will hear stories and see bloody holes in this thread with everybody's testimony of the best broadhead out there. So use the different characteristics out there to make your decision.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Rage! 2 elk, an antelope and a Muley. I shoot the hypodermic 2" with the deep six insert. These things leave a hole...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> So my preferred broadhead are NAP spitfires and Grim Reapers. Both use different blade retention systems but hold well without rubber bands. They are also very sturdy and can easily be reused with replacement blades.


Somewhere on this site I posted a picture of two failed Grim Reapers. One failed to open, the other sheered off blades.

-DallanC


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Somewhere on this site I posted a picture of two failed Grim Reapers. One failed to open, the other sheered off blades.
> 
> -DallanC


I can only go off of my experience. Others have mentioned having issues. Like Dallin has. I have used Spitfires more and prefer them over Grims. So check out Spitfires. I'm not sure where you are located but if in northern Utah, I could show you how they work so you're more informed.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have 6 that have been sitting on the shelf for several years. Seems like they made a couple of generations of them. Mine are 1st generation. I won 3 at a 3-d shoot when they first came out so I purchase another 3. One was shot thru a loper, hair flew everywhere, but the loper was not to be found. Bad hit I assume. Lots of hair but no blood. Think I hit it low thru the brisket, missing all the vitals. Regardless, I never used them again. The rubber bands would stiffen up in the cold weather so that was another reason I put them up. Contact me if interested and perhaps we could make a trade.


----------



## dham088 (Jan 11, 2015)

I also have six on my shelf that I will not be using. I didn't end up using them. They are the style that has the monofilament holding them closed. I'm in the SLC area.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I have 3 of the last model....don't plan on using them. If I can find them I'll let you know.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If you're looking to stay mechanical and don't want to trade a left nut for pack of 3 broadheads look into NAP shockwaves. I find them on ebay and amazon for as cheap as $15 shipped to my door sometimes. I have killed GS archery bulls with them both this year and last year. The blade sharpness is outstanding on all NAP products. Cabelas just had their 3 blade mechanical you mentioned on sale for $14.99 for a 3 pack, so I picked up a few packs to try out. I believe that these heads are actually made by NAP and sold under the Cabelas label. Didn't the owner of EPEK used to post on this site? Why did they ever go out of business anyway? The design seems like a pretty good design, and I knew that a lot of people on here liked them. I have read reports on the interwebs of them not being the most durable head, though. Most mechanicals are pretty much one and done heads anyway so whatever.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Wacem's......they come in a 4 pack for $35 and you would be hard pressed to find a better flying fixed blade...True field point accuracy.. as always with any head, make sure you have a tuned bow


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

PBH... message replied to. Not sure I did it correctly. Let me know if you received it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bow-dude / dham -- thanks guys. I'll get something sent to you as soon as i get a chance.

PBH


----------



## rsess32 (Mar 21, 2012)

i've used grim reapers for several years now and ive personally loved them. They shoot straight for me and everything ive put an arrow into (deer/elk) have gone down with them. I havent had any problems with penetration nor inconsistent flying. I would highly recommend them! And im sure there'll be some guys/gals here that are completely against the expandables but hey thats ok too! Whatever works best for you and your set up.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I am a fan of fixed, but have used both. but if the bow is tuned and your not tourqing the bow, (which you are not), there is less to fail with fixed, but it can still happen. I really mike the magnus heads, had a few missed where iI hit a rock etc and they replaced the head for free.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Had a Rage Hypodermic fail on my largest deer to date.

Switched to G5 Montec and never looked back. They can blow up a shoulder if the shot is a little forward - I also like that every contact point is a blade and they are hook-backed. Another big benefit is that they fly the same on my arrow as my field point - so no adjustments required. 


I like Joe Rogan - not sure if others do or follow him. He killed a big bull on Deseret last year and was shooting the same exact G5 at his indoor studio. It went through the target and mashed a concrete wall. Pushed back into the arrow but blade looked perfect (all after killing an elk as well). 


There are plenty of good broadheads and everyone has their own taste. I personally have seen enough success with the G5 to stick by it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

rsess32 said:


> i've used grim reapers for several years now and ive personally loved them. They shoot straight for me and everything ive put an arrow into (deer/elk) have gone down with them. I havent had any problems with penetration nor inconsistent flying.


See post #5, this thread.



RandomElk16 said:


> I like Joe Rogan - not sure if others do or follow him. He killed a big bull on Deseret last year and was shooting the same exact G5 at his indoor studio. It went through the target and mashed a concrete wall. Pushed back into the arrow but blade looked perfect (all after killing an elk as well).


I follow him and his show, interesting guy. I watched the bull hunt, it looked like Utah to me, I was going to guess somewhere on the Manti but if it were Deseret... woooah, he certainly has deep enough pockets to afford it. He's bragged in the past in the 1990s he was paying $150,000 a month for a T1 internet line connected to his house, so he could play Quake with a extremely fast ping time.

He has a wicked bow too... there's another video on youtube of the guy building / tuning and setting it up. IIRC, its a Black Mamba?

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> He has a wicked bow too... there's another video on youtube of the guy building / tuning and setting it up. IIRC, its a Black Mamba?
> 
> -DallanC


Best friends with Cam Hanes - who also hunts DLL every year 

This also means he uses Hoyt. John Dudley - NockOn builds them for him.

He puts together some sweet bows! If I remember correctly he did one for George Hill this year too!

Edit: Scratch that - Cam Hanes had Hill's put together.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

was thinking about going with the new NAP spitfire , but do you think the RAGWE is better? Dont want to start a chev/dodge war but ELK are a different story than deer and want to use same head for both


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I used to use NAP Spitfires. I killed 2 elk with them and a couple of hogs. I was shooting a 70 lb Mathews with 350 grain arrows and a 30 inch draw. I got complete pass thru's with them. They worked flawless for me. I don't use them anymore, went back to a more traditional style broad head (Magnus Buzz Cutts). They fly really true and most of all... I like the looks of them. Oh... they kill good also.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

bow_dude said:


> I used to use NAP Spitfires. I killed 2 elk with them and a couple of hogs. I was shooting a 70 lb Mathews with 350 grain arrows and a 30 inch draw. I got complete pass thru's with them. They worked flawless for me. I don't use them anymore, went back to a more traditional style broad head (Magnus Buzz Cutts). They fly really true and most of all... I like the looks of them. Oh... they kill good also.


i am running a HOYT at 60 lbs and was going to turn up to 70 but the guys at Wilde Arrow said i would not gain enough speed to notice a difference. Draw is only 30 as well but it is at the stops so i cant go more. Heard a lot about how good they shoot com,pared to their practice tips that are same just dont open.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

CD... Use them with confidence. I have both 100 grain and 125 grain... haven't hunted with any of them for at least 10 years. They cut big holes. Never had one not shoot a pass thru. Even at 60 lbs pull, you should be plenty good. The last elk I shot with one was a cow with a total pass thru, it buried to the end of the Ferrell in a quakie (2 inches).


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

bow_dude said:


> CD... Use them with confidence. I have both 100 grain and 125 grain... haven't hunted with any of them for at least 10 years. They cut big holes. Never had one not shoot a pass thru. Even at 60 lbs pull, you should be plenty good. The last elk I shot with one was a cow with a total pass thru, it buried to the end of the Ferrell in a quakie (2 inches).


THANK YOU SIR!!! , i will let you know what i stick em in , hopefully a deer and elk this year :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

